# Phoenix Rising Ruffian in Labor!



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

And Ruffian is next up. Cross your fingers for an easy kidding!!!! 
http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=phoenixrising


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

ray: pray all goes well! safe and happy kidding! :hug:


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Wow! I am not sure I could keep up with this schedule you have going! Lots of girls!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Ruffian; you behave yourself. Be a good girl for mom.


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

Yeah 1 so far !


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

2!!!!!


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

Congrats !!! they are gorgeous !!!


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

Cogratulations!!! What a sweet little mama goat


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Congrats!!! I LOVE that lil' buckskin  Does or bucks?


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Looks like this one went a lot better, thank goodness! they sure are up and lively!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats! looks like I just missed it.....


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

congrats! what cuties! I wish I hadn't missed it though....lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Glad it went well! :hug:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats! :stars:


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

:leap: :clap: :stars: I finely got to see a goat birth (on here ) :clap: :clap:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Buck, Doe twins. Doe was first with head out and front leg wedged in pelvis. Needed a little cpr and she was good. Boy had his head down and legs forward so had to pull his head up. Pics in a little bit.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Wohoo!!! Congrats!!!! :stars:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Grats! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

Could someone tell me, why the iodine on the hooves?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

It's a thing they do with horses, so I just do it. Doesn't hurt anything.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Whoa! So not so easy after all. You did good, as usual.

Jan


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

WooHoo ! Congrats


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A big congrats..... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh good to hear this one went well!! Congrats! Can't wait for pics! :stars:


----------

